# Owners Manual



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a month to kill waiting to get my car. Where can I download the Users Manual for a 330i ZHP 2005? Will make for some good bed time reading.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Owner's Circle at BMWUSA? Probably the 2004 manual, but just as good, most likely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2004)

Congratulations on your purchase. BMW owner's circle has free downloadable manuals. Also search through this site for some great discussions on common issues like oil changes, maintenance, etc...


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

You'll need Adobe Acrobat and be forewarned....it's huge if you decide to print it. I would think your dealer would loan you one. And as determined here for the millionth time there's nothing specific to ZHP in a 330 manual. (I know this well, I started the infamous "ZHP Supplemental Manual" thread)


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

*Oh no not another ZHP v. 330i debate...*



icemanjs4 said:


> I have a month to kill waiting to get my car. Where can I download the Users Manual for a 330i ZHP 2005? Will make for some good bed time reading.


As Woody noted there is *NO* ZHP manual!  There is a 325i/330i manual! 
Frankly, I do not believe there will be much of a difference between the the 2004 and 2005 manual-I could be wrong though. :angel: 
Once your automobile arrives hope you enjoy your auto.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Just compared my '05 manual with the '04 PDF on the owners circle. The '05 is a couple pages longer than the '04, not sure where. They didn't change much between model years, so no worries


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

I asked my dealer for one and he gladly gave me one, after all I had just contracted to spend 48 grand at his place, eh? I read that thing through about 5 times before the car arrived. Oh and while you're at it, ask for the Care Manual, the Radio Manual, and every other darn manual he's got. Your wife and friends will think you've lost it!


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> Just compared my '05 manual with the '04 PDF on the owners circle. The '05 is a couple pages longer than the '04, not sure where. They didn't change much between model years, so no worries


Do you need a username and password for the owners circle? Also what's the link to the website (forgive me too lazy to search)


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

icemanjs4 said:


> Do you need a username and password for the owners circle? Also what's the link to the website (forgive me too lazy to search)


They require your mothers maiden name, your blood type, and sexual preference. If you have a VIN or prod number, even better :thumbup:

https://oc.bmwusa.com/oePreAccountSetup.asp


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> They require your mothers maiden name, your blood type, and sexual preference. If you have a VIN or prod number, even better :thumbup:
> 
> https://oc.bmwusa.com/oePreAccountSetup.asp


Shoot - what are they going to do when they discover that my mom's maiden name is the same as my last name?!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Eduardo said:


> As Woody noted there is *NO* ZHP manual!  There is a 325i/330i manual!
> Frankly, I do not believe there will be much of a difference between the the 2004 and 2005 manual-I could be wrong though. :angel:
> Once your automobile arrives hope you enjoy your auto.


See...I do learn! From what I've seen here, there are a few changes made 04 vs. 05 mainly regarding alarm stuff, key memory etc. but nothing major. Glad to see someone is willing to read the manual though, from a lot of posts it's obvious a lot of people don't.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

stewthebassman said:


> I asked my dealer for one and he gladly gave me one, after all I had just contracted to spend 48 grand at his place, eh? I read that thing through about 5 times before the car arrived. Oh and while you're at it, ask for the Care Manual, the Radio Manual, and every other darn manual he's got. Your wife and friends will think you've lost it!


I sincerly hope that 48 grand wasn't for a 325i! Oops, just noticed your location....so maybe it was.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

woody underwood said:


> See...I do learn! From what I've seen here, there are a few changes made 04 vs. 05 mainly regarding alarm stuff, key memory etc. but nothing major. Glad to see someone is willing to read the manual though, from a lot of posts it's obvious a lot of people don't.


Agreed. I too, love to read my 330i's owners manual! :eeps:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Eduardo said:


> Agreed. I too, love to read my 330i's owners manual! :eeps:


The night after picking up the car in Munich I scored a 6 pack of Spaten 1/2 liters, sent wife shopping, locked myself in the hotel room and read everything cover to cover (Then got even more after re-delivery).


----------

